# Does Nissan Sentra 2002 cd player have aux input for MP3



## ingend88 (May 31, 2006)

I had 2 questions
1. Does Nissan Sentra 2002 CD player have hidden Aux input where I can plug in my Ipod ?
2. How to remove cd player from the dash board.
I have been thinking of adding aux input for a long time and hence appreciate any help..thanks a lot.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

1. I don't think so. I know my 04 Spec V had an input on the front of the headunit but my mom's 03 SE-R doesn't and I don't think there's anything around the back.
2. Pop open the top storage compartment and grip the front part and pull. The whole storage compartment should just come out but watch the 4 way flashers because they will still be connected by some wires. You don't need to unplug them unless you want to. The compartment can just be rested on the dash. Then you can feel around for the rest. It should only be like 4-6 screws and two dash pieces or so to get the headunit out.


----------

